# Honda GX120- no throttle



## namot (Oct 13, 2013)

loaned my water pump to neighbor couple months ago, started it yesterday and although it starts right up, it's running at high rpm and throttle lever does nothing. ?
going to spray all linkage with carb cleaner to see if that helps.
what would you look at?

p.s. it would be like him to lay on the governor to get a few more rpm, hoping he didn't screw something up.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

namot said:


> loaned my water pump to neighbor couple months ago, started it yesterday and although it starts right up, it's running at high rpm and throttle lever does nothing. ?
> going to spray all linkage with carb cleaner to see if that helps.
> what would you look at?
> 
> p.s. it would be like him to lay on the governor to get a few more rpm, hoping he didn't screw something up.


Two things. Check to see if the governor itself moves freely and if the spring has tension. Also check if he adjusted the idle screw if there is one. What kind of motor and carburetor?


----------



## namot (Oct 13, 2013)

ah....honda 4hp GX120


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

namot said:


> ah....honda 4hp GX120


Serial Number


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

namot said:


> ah....honda 4hp GX120


Here is a link to the Service Manual for a GX120 UT1 and UT2. Have a good one. Geo

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/documents/10912/31967/1535/713456ba-4c1c-4354-a03a-267d7a02d734
http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/documents/10912/31967/1537/5e2b7da2-bf30-4fd2-9555-292fb32b7e36


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Check to see if the throttle plate inside the carburetor is moving freely and not binding.


----------

